# Bike Trunk or Roof Rack or Transport in Trunk?



## Gcruz (May 7, 2012)

How do you transport your Carbon Fiber bikes?

I read that it is not a good idea to use a trunk rack.

I'm afraid of the roof rack because I might forget my bike is up there an roll into my garage and crack, there goes my bike.

I've been transporting my bike in my trunk and I'm okay with that. I'm just curious if there are any pros and cons for the transport methods.

Of course, the big pro for putting it in my trunk is that it is free.


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

I like the tray style coming off a rear hitch the best. Fits everything from weirdly shaped full suspension bikes to 700c road bikes.


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

I use a roof rack on my smaller car and always always always take the garage door opener off my visor and put in glove box when I start my trip. It surprises me how many times I still reach up to the visor to open the garage then remember my bike on the roof. For longer trips I have a home-made fork mount (Thule fork brackets mounted on a plank the width of my cargo area) that sits in the back of my big Yukon.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

I prefer in the trunk of my Audi A6 or in the back of my wife's Honda Odyssey van whenever possible. If travelling with family and stuff, it then goes on a roof rack on the van. Would never use a trunk mount rack, or put a roof rack on my Audi.


----------



## binorx (Jun 12, 2011)

Despite this: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=281565 I will still be carrying mine on the roof of my wagon.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Trunk mount racks are great for bikes...that you want to get damaged from adjacent bikes.

I usually toss mine in the back of my Explorer. Otherwise, I have a roof rack and a tray mount hitch rack for use on other vehicles. (or if I need to haul more bikes than my roof rack will handle alone)


----------



## Gcruz (May 7, 2012)

Some folks told me that we should hang Carbon Fiber bikes on the trunk.
Another tip someone just told me is to put a skewer-like spacer in the front fork when putting the bike in the trunk, that keeps it from bending the CF.


----------



## Oscarach (Jan 15, 2011)

I put mine in the back of my truck and secure it using a fork mount bolted to the truck bed.


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

Who says not to use a trunk rack?

I am pretty sure that if the bike can handle holding ME up, then it can handle holding itself up. It's hard to put my bike(s) in the trunk of my Ford Focus. Sure, I fan fold the back seats down and it will fit but if I need to transport more than one bike, or one passenger I am screwed.

I would not mind a roof rack but I hate the mounting methods for the roof rack. If I had the $800 I'd get a rack put in professionally, but then the rack would be worth more than the car. I'm also getting rid of the car later this year. 

And what if I needed to put the bike in my wife's car. 2 weeks ago when we went down to NYC with the kids there was no way to put the 6 of us, with all our luggage and the bike IN the minivan.

So a trunk rack works for me. I have a really nice Thule. The anti-sway clamps are fantastic (I did modify them with a little foam rubber padding) and prevent damage from the rack and from other bikes. I can load up all 3 of my bikes and they won't touch at all in transit. And at $250 it was cheaper than any roof system.

If I had the option, sure I'd carry it in-vehicle, and when I get replace the car, you bet I'm getting a roof rack, but there is nothing wrong with a quality trunk rack (Saris Bones are awesome for the $$$ as well)


----------



## mr_132 (Apr 26, 2009)

Occasionally I use the trunk - It's a pain in the backside especially with my larger bikes. I managed to get oil on one of the fabric panels somehow once. But removing wheels before and after just was too much hassle for me (first world problems  ). Even in the SUV, it wasn't the easiest. It was the most secure as well I suppose and as you said cost nothing. (VW CC and Nissan Armada)

I used to have a hitch mount carrier - This was the best option IMHO. Easy on off. Occasionally I would bottom out the rack, but the bikes were always safe and secure. Locking the bikes and securing them to the car via locks, also gave peace of mind. (Honda Civic)

I now have a roof rack as my new car does not have a good hitch option. I live in fear of driving into something with the bike on top (probably unfounded). As I'm a big (6"2) dude, getting the bikes on top of the car isn't a problem for me, but I don't think the wife could do it on her own. Also the locks don't seem to be as robust as the hitch. (VW CC)

I heard too many negative things about trunk racks (more damage to the car than the bike) to try it.

So for me... I'd love the hitch back, I think that's the best use. For you, I'd say use your trunk if you're happy with that.


----------



## MD_007 (Jun 2, 2012)

Trunk rack for me. Roof Racks would need to include the roof mounting support as my car doesnt have that right now.


----------



## sratican (Apr 22, 2010)

I definitely just pop the front wheel off and throw it in the trunk or the back of the SUV. To me, that is less hassle then dragging out the trunk rack, putting it on, ratcheting down the straps, then messing with the rubber straps to hold the bike on it. 

Plus, there was one time when the wife left the side strap a little looser than it should have been, and it came loose during our trip and whipped the side of the car. Left a dime sized chip - from just a loose nylon strap that was excess/un-used strap.


----------



## Moops (Feb 18, 2010)

I've been using a Yakima roof rack for the past 3 years, no woops moments yet. It's a little annoying taking off the front wheel each time, but not that annoying. The roof rack works great for my smaller vehicle.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Both my carbon bikes are worth more than my car, so I prefer to ride them rather than using the car to transport them! 

If I were to drive them somewhere for some strange reason, they'd go in the trunk, just take the front wheel off, put down the back seat and in they'd go.

One thing against roof racks is if you park in a garage or carport, you can easily forget your bike is up there and then proceed to break it as you drive in to park.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Mine goes in the trunk (hatch) then after a ride when we go for beers etc... I don't have to worry about any one messing with it. Oh sorry, you said carbon...well my fork is carbon.


----------



## Bobonli (May 8, 2008)

What you're reading in the replies is that you should be flexible. If it will fit inside the car, put it there. It's arguably the safest and cheapest method. Don't have to worry about people messing with or the weather mucking up your bike. 

In situations where it won't fit inside (other passengers, luggage) you need an alternative = rack.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

Ride it or in the car somehow. I don't want stuff hitting my bike at 70 mph. A pebble at 70 mph, might chip the paint on your car, but it could ruin your bike.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't have a carbon fiber frame bike, so I can't comment.... but will anyway

1st choice: Hitch-platform rack (Yakima Holdup)
2nd choice: Roof Rack (Yakima Highroller)
3rd choice: trunk of my wagon...


----------



## Gcruz (May 7, 2012)

I still put mine in my trunk of my Mazda 3 with seats down.
One veteran cyclist told me to not put the front wheel on top of the bike so it doesn't scratch it up.
And if I decide to get a roof rack, put the garage door opener under the front wheel as a mental reminder that I have a bike on top.


----------

